# Replace image from another Tivo?



## michael2006 (Oct 28, 2006)

Hi Guys -- my hard drive met destiny the other day, and am needing to replace it. It is a Series 2 40 hr. Would I be able to restore the image from my other Tivo, which is a Series 2 80 hr? I plan on replacing the old drive with a larger one.

Thanks, in advance, for any help.


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

You can do that if the first three digits in the TiVo Service Number are the same. Also, if you happen to have a 140 and 240, those TiVos use the same software. Otherwise, the easiest solution is Instantcake from ptvupgrade.com.


----------



## michael2006 (Oct 28, 2006)

Thanks, but I looked at the instantcake solution, and it lists only one version for Series 2 stand alone units. That's why I thought I might be able to use the image from the other tivo as it would appear that there is not a difference between the two units. Do you know more about the differences?


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

michael2006 said:


> Thanks, but I looked at the instantcake solution, and it lists only one version for Series 2 stand alone units. That's why I thought I might be able to use the image from the other tivo as it would appear that there is not a difference between the two units. Do you know more about the differences?


That site lists more than one version S2 SA versions of Instant Cake. If you choose the S2 SA version you get another menu to choose which model you are using.

What models do you have?
The model number is printed on the back of each unit.

You can use the software from one model on the other if:
both are TCD649xxx
both are TCD540xxx
both are TCD140060
both are TCD240xxx
one is TCD140060 and the other is TCD240xxx and the functioning unit has softwre v7.1 or later

These are just the Tivo branded models that I've listed.


----------



## jmace57 (Nov 30, 2002)

wscannell said:


> You can do that if the first three digits in the TiVo Service Number are the same. Also, if you happen to have a 140 and 240, those TiVos use the same software. Otherwise, the easiest solution is Instantcake from ptvupgrade.com.


Can someone confirm this statement for me?

My daughter's 80 hour (24080 series) died yesterday - I have the 40 gig drive I took out of a 24040 several years ago. Can I pop in the 40 gig drive with no problems?

Thanks
Jim


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

jmace57 said:


> Can someone confirm this statement for me?
> 
> My daughter's 80 hour (24080 series) died yesterday - I have the 40 gig drive I took out of a 24040 several years ago. Can I pop in the 40 gig drive with no problems?
> 
> ...


Yep. you may have to clear and delete everything though.


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

Da Goon said:


> Yep. you may have to clear and delete everything though.


C&DE is definitely necessary.


----------

